# Many more pictures of my Manchas



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

I always enjoy everyone's goaty pictures so I thought I would contribute. Hope some of them make you smile


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Some more!!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Such beautiful pictures of pretty goats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Goats.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Some very sweet pics!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Me just picture happy this week!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are an adorable playful bunch!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Love your pretty and active goats. I have LaManchas too


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

You've got a pretty herd of goats! I LOVE that pic of the two goats 'kissing'.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Love this one ...










The caption could be, "Lara", try as she might, just didn't "get" the normal goat protocols."

*Substitute actual goat's name!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone! 

The kissing picture is brother, white one, kissing his sister. 

Lol Karen, that is funny!


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

Too cute! I need a baby fix!


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

Awww! Such sweet photos!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow! What a lovely herd! Thanks for sharing such great pictures :stars:
Where do I start? I love the one with the near-airborne goat in the snow, the kids kissing, sleeping kids, romping kids, airborne kids, the kid resting its head on the exercise ball...and the one chewing on your shirt! :slapfloor:
And I wish I had fencing like yours...



Karen said:


> Love this one ...
> The caption could be, "Lara", try as she might, just didn't "get" the normal goat protocols."
> 
> *Substitute actual goat's name!


LOL! That's a great caption


----------

